# Guess the Breed Game!!!!



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Can you guess what breed he is? 

Whoever correctly guesses first gets to post a pic of their horse, or a horse, for others to guess on, and so on

Sorry if this game has been posted a lot! It's just so fun! :wink:



Also sorry that my heels aren't down hehe I was relaxing xP


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

he looks like a tbred he has nice conformation


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope but close Gus!. He is a big boy though, like 17 hands maybe that will help everyone guess :0


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Any other guesses? :S


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

........hmmmmmm he's some sort of jumper but I don't know what these horses look like!!!


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Correct about the jumping part!!! :0 haha


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

You can tell he's a jumper...not just by the saddle either....I'm gonna say a Trakener? wrong spelling haha


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Nooope close thouuugh he isn't a cross either :0 and he's a little heavy for his breed xD


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

a warmblood?...............i dont know much about breeds just guessing


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

XD hmmmmmmm


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

he could be....ya i say warmblood....wow he is big


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Hahaa well he is a warmblood, anyone want to guess what type of warmblood? ._. it's kinda a common type -hint-hint-


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

Holsteiner?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Omg Jet7689 close! soooo close :O


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

Then I want to say... Hanoverian!?


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

...or Dutch Warmblood...


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Correct on the Hanoverian! haha Dutch warmblood is what my mare is xD 
Yesssh! Congrats Jet7689  Well, now you get to post a pic


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is Jet. He is two and half years old. This may be very easy (lol) .... if you need a better pic let me know.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm....thoroughbred? orrr...maybe an appendix? I hope I'm not waaaay off haha


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol. it was super easy. I'm considering you correct since I actually don't know what he is. The rescue suspects Tb or appendix, and I and others seem to be leaning on the appendix side. Congrats! How many horses do you have? Your turn.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Yaaay! haha having all of those horse breed books paid off teehee, I knew he had tb in him, he's nice and leggy  I do have another horse but I already revealed her breed! She's a dutch warmblood. sooo I will find a pic of a random horse breed  Good luck guessing! hehe


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

This one may be challenging. :0


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

wow that horse is nice lookin except he's a little too long in the back for my liking.....


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

or it might just be the pix


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

yeaaah teehee


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Peruvian?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

is he/she a type of arab


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

ponyboy - close

Caitlinpalomino - nopeee


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Paso? Paso fino?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

PRE? also called spanish horse


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll take what's left and say Lusitano.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

standard bred


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Ahhh ponyboy you are SUPER close now!!!


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Andalusian??? haha yeah..is that spelled right??


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

boxer - CONGRATS! Yup, it's one of those rare chestnut Andalusians! (Also called PRE spanish horse ) since you were the first who guessed that now you get to post a pic of your horse, or any horse really, and everyone gets to guess what it is!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yay! try this one guys, it's a bit tricksy


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

is he an appendix?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

nope but pretty close!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

STB? looks like one in the head


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

nope not a standardbred


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

iberian warmblood? ha this is mad guessing here  lol


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, not an iberian warmblood, it is a very common breed of horse


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

TB or Hanoverian. Sorry my spelling is terrible


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

nope not those either, it is a common breed but not usually associated with the sport depicted.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

quarter horse?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

aw it is a quarter horse i bet! haha


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yup a quarter horse!, horseychick94 got it right first


----------



## Thoroughbredlover1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*My Guess*



Gus said:


> ........hmmmmmm he's some sort of jumper but I don't know what these horses look like!!!


A warmblood?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Guess the breed!!!!











This horse belongs to a friend of mine


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

morgan?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

boxer said:


> morgan?


nope!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

How about Saddlebred?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

tempest said:


> How about Saddlebred?



not at all :lol:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

anyone else wanna guess?????


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> anyone else wanna guess?????


 hmmmm appendix?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

nope


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm bad at this but is it a type of warmblood?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

wow nice and stout I gonna say a tbred


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xxEmilyxx said:


> I'm bad at this but is it a type of warmblood?


nope


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gus said:


> wow nice and stout I gonna say a tbred


nope


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

gaah umm how about a Tennessee walker? haha


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

CowgirlShay said:


> gaah umm how about a Tennessee walker? haha



haha nooooo!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

maremmano?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xxEmilyxx said:


> maremmano?



that is a unique guess but no  wow I have you guys stumped :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

noooo. I'm going to get this!! Australian? Gelderland? umm Budenny? I'm not even sure what that is but...


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xxEmilyxx said:


> noooo. I'm going to get this!! Australian? Gelderland? umm Budenny? I'm not even sure what that is but...


no, no, and no!!!!! sorry :lol: keep trying!!!!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

grrr. hah. Standardbred? pretty sure that's wrong..Lusitano?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

he does kinda look like a lustiano


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xxEmilyxx said:


> grrr. hah. Standardbred? pretty sure that's wrong..Lusitano?



HAHAHA!!! You did it!!!!! Standardbred!!!! BTW he is MY horse. I lied so nobody would look at my profile and cheat :rofl:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gus said:


> he does kinda look like a lustiano



Wow am I flattered


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

......he kinda looks like a sbred


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gus said:


> ......he kinda looks like a sbred


saddlebred or stanardbred?


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSS. Finally! Success! haha. Name this breed!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

neither really. I mean now that i look I can see it somewhat.He is just big and stout.  never seen one with that much muscle


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

looks like a morgan


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

not a morgan


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xxEmilyxx said:


> not a morgan


PRE, Andalusian? Lusitano? Portuguese?


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

noppeee.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Frederiksborger? I cannot spell that, but I'm trying to say that old danish breed, the breed that is part of knabstrups.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Furioso Horse


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

maremanno?


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Gus got it. Furioso


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

andalusion


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Oooooo yay!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahahaha guess this one!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

quarab?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

nooooooooo


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

o come on people  show me what you made of!!! hahaha


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

pasafino?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

no dice sorry! any others?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Quarter horse


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I admitt that's what I thought to but NO!!!!! keep'em comin ^^


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

IS it a half breed or full


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

well this particular horse is registered as both a ....... and a....... (^^) so I will take either


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

As for full breed I can't really answer that.....


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

morgan? or morab?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

nopeee


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

AHHH geez i wanna win this cause i have a good breed to do next haha 

hmm

any hints?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm tricky tricky!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahahah YOU knOW IT XD


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

rocky mountain horse? or kentucky mtn horse


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! now lets see this amazing breed


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

those were actually what that horse was registered under. I had never heard of a kentucky mountain horse


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

marwari or kathiwari

^^ my fav breed of horse and i desperately want one!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

WELL THAT WAS NO FUN HhAHhH


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

haha Marwari i want one too


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

here why don't you go again I givin you my turn


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hey eventer, check out this website I do a utd every now and then INDIAN HORSE SOCIETY OF INDIA,indian horse,marwari horse breed standard


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

ahaa ok ill try again hmmm what about this breed
I used to ride one in cyprus another one of my favs!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

lippizaner?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ooooo dude he's gorgeous...

hm
-andalusion?
-lustiano?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope  keep trying


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

paso
pervian
PRE
spanish?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Nope not spanish at all


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hmmmmmmm
*hums jeopardy theme song*


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

hehe need a hint?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

sure


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

they usually range between 13- 15 hands


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

O THAT NARROWS IT DOWN!!!!!!! XD hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

well i cant give you good hints ><


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey I gave you a good hint hahahaha
hmmmmmm looks a lil like an Appendex...spelling?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Irish draft?
Orlov Trotter?
Mangalarga Marchador?
Carthusian?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Nope  hmm few more guesses then i will


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welsh cob? Alter Real?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

welsh cob?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

camargue? even though it doesn't really look like one to mee haha


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Welsh cob??


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

Quater horse


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

canadian sport horse


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

welsh cob is getting a little bit closer


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> welsh cob is getting a little bit closer


Norman Cob?


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

I know that he isn't but stil.  Welsh Mountain Horse?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Horse??


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Heres the pony i rode for 2 years in cyprus and he is this breed !!!! 
he was 14 h from what i remember and from the looks of it that jump is 1.30m


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

That was a good jump! )


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i know hey i miss that guy so much im def going to buy that breed for sure ! there awesome for every discipline.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

connemara?


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah! ) I love them too! But i didn't have a chanse to ride it!! But cousin did!


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

lippazan


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> nope


Welsh?? Welsh mountain?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Highland?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

New Foundland? New Forest? Welara? Azteca? Canadian? Irish Cob?


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

connemara?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

YEY ARABIANHORSE GOT IT lol its a connemara


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> YEY ARABIANHORSE GOT IT lol its a connemara



I guessed that before she did and you said no!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

when???


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

sorry i must have missed that one


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

post #140


----------



## MyHorseDude (Dec 15, 2010)

since he isnt a tb and isnt a cross.... hmmm :/


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

guess the breed!


----------



## MyHorseDude (Dec 15, 2010)

A rocky mountain maybe.... Tennesses walker perhaps


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

MyHorseDude said:


> A rocky mountain maybe.... Tennesses walker perhaps


nope


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

saddlebred?


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it purebred? Morgan perhaps?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Lustiano? Hanoverian? =]


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

warmblood
clevland bay
irish draft
irish sport horse


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

purebred but not morgan or saddlebred


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

clevland bay
irish draft
irish sport horse


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mypaintcanjump said:


> warmblood
> clevland bay
> irish draft
> irish sport horse


 
Close enough! She is an AWB. Hackney, clyde, tb


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

wow that was a hard one!!!


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Who will send a pic now?


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

How is that a purebred? Lol. Pretty much everything can be registered with the AWR, but that doesn't make them a purebred. Just like any pinto horse, pony, or mini can pretty much be registered with the PtHA.. but that doesn't make them a purebred if they're not.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Haley said:


> How is that a purebred? Lol. Pretty much everything can be registered with the AWR, but that doesn't make them a purebred. Just like any pinto horse, pony, or mini can pretty much be registered with the PtHA.. but that doesn't make them a purebred if they're not.


yeah but nobody would have guessed clyde/hackney/tb :lol: Yeah AWR is dumb :?


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Can i send a picture?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe she meant AWB as of in American Warmblood? ^_^ Dunno.


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

can i send a picture in


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

whos turn is it??


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it is Mypaintcanjump's turn so send away


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

*Guess Thunder's Breed!!!!!*

This is Thunder he loves jumping, he is 14'2 hands tall he is a cross of 3 breeds hope you figure it out


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Paint, shetland and qh?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

very cute pony, what a gorgeous tail! looks to have welsh in him.

Perhaps welsh x arab x QH


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Holsteiner?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

paint, qh, welsh?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

actually I want to change my guess to 

welsh x arab x paint

lol


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

boxer you missed 1 breed!!!! so close


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

can you tell us which two are right?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Qh , arab, paint?
welsh, paint QH?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

paint qh welsh? haha


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Welsh??


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

arabian paint may be right


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oooo i wanna play! Im gonna watch this post carefully so i can guess!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Arabian, Connemara, Paint?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

no good guess


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, so im gonna guess paint and arabian. And then one of the following : Chincoteague, Dartmoor, Exmoor, New Forest, Pony of the Americas, Quarter Pony, Shetland. Is it any of those?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

no just mavbe paint and arabian


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

i mean maybe i was typing fast


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

WElsh?connemora?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

you've got me stumped, can we have a hint on what the third breed is?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

the breed is around 14-15 hands high


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Arabian?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

we already said he was part Arabian!!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

arabian, paint, morgan?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

nope


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Pony of America?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, I cheated & looked at your barn. I would never have guessed that is what he is.


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry:-(


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

it's ok


----------



## horsegirl1995 (Nov 19, 2010)

thats hard!


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

YEP :mrgreen: :-o


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

next person?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

who???????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :mrgreen:


----------



## horsegirl1995 (Nov 19, 2010)

ok, 2nd try. paintabian?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hum.. tough one. I think He is an Arabian+ appaloosa+welsh.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep, never would have guessed that lol.


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

CAn i send a picture now? I have one...


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

paintorabian is 2 of them what about the 3rd


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

i guess ArabianHorse


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i don't know why but they make me think of highlands?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

ArabianHorse you can guess


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope lol


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Icelandic horse?


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Nordic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegirl1995 (Nov 19, 2010)

mustang?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

whos are you doing


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Polskiy konik? I thought, tarpan at first, but they're not exist anymore as I know..


----------



## horsegirl1995 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mypaintcanjump said:


> whos are you doing


who meh?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Eventer -mongolian horse?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually Olgait got it and yes its a tarpan.


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Yahoo)))

But they're really looks like Konik http://www.equestrian.ru/photos/user_photos/a_b38dfe.jpg

Tarpan really rare wild horse, if they're really still exist..


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Way to go Olgait!
This link says tarpans are really rare, but do exist. 
Breeds of Livestock - Tarpan Horse


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok then, glad to hear it


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

olgait go head


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> yeah but nobody would have guessed clyde/hackney/tb :lol: Yeah AWR is dumb :?


Just so you know. AWR has a very strict guideline of what they will register. There is an inspection for conformation, type, movement, and jumping ability. This is not a easy or cheap process either. Unlike other registries where you just send them info and money and they give you papers. They do little to nothing to see if the information is true and never even set eyes on the baby that you are saying is purebreed whatever. 
Yes they do accept crossbreds if they meet these strict guidelines. It is a major wake-up call for some who think that they can take their backyard TB draft cross that they think is so great. If it does not meet their standards it will not be registered.


----------



## Imihsas (Jan 5, 2011)

I saw a few pages back someone saying "Alter-Real" as an answer to a picture... 

there were 2 things "wrong" with that sentence, 

1st - Alter-Real is a PSL (Lusitano horse), it's not considered a breed in Portugal, although many people still think so. 
2nd - ALL the Alter-Real horses are Bay or Dark Bay. Every year they select the best mares for breeding (and keep them) and auction all the rest (starting with the chestnut ones). :wink:

PS - I'm sorry if there are any errors in the text, my english writting is really rusty


----------

